
CES 2015: With Tiny New Computer, Intel Pushes for More Bearable Wearables - leephillips
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/534091/ces-2015-intel-demos-a-button-size-wearable-computer/?utm_content=buffer8265b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
kassovic
I make this already if you want to check it out: mbientlab[dot]com. Feel free
to message me if you have questions or you just want a MetaWear coupon code.

